# Oh no this gadget is not for me



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

There is no way I could use these gadgets. I have a fear of getting my wedding ring caught on something and ripping my finger off. So these gadgets look more like something you would use for torture to me :thumbdown:


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Weird. Naked fingers for me.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Never seen anything like them!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I have the third one pictured. They go on your index finger so shouldn't interfere with other rings. The one I have is to help keep 2 strands of yarn from twisting as you knit. Sometimes I use it for single strands if my finger is sensitive to the yarn I'm using. This keeps my finger from being irritated by the yarn running over it constantly.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Never have used any- au natural for me.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I also have the third divice pictured. but my yarn keeps jumping out... or the device spinning. though the second one looks pretty


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I couldn't stand to hold my finger out like that while I knit.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't understand the fear of catching a wedding ring.
As these are used on the finger only to the middle joint.
Unless you would be using it on your ring finger instead, maybe the 3rd one would turn and catch, but there would have to be enough manipulation of the finger to actually catch the pronged end Under the ring itself.

But for me, as others, I don't use them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If you normally carry your yarn in your left hand - i.e. knit continental style - and you want to knit stranded work with two (or more, in the case of the top photo) strands, the top and bottom ones work very well. I've never seen the middle one and can't imagine its purpose from that photo.

I do not keep my finger at a distance from my needles, though I do have it sticking up much further from my crochet hook.

This is a case of don't knock it until you've tried it. I have the top and bottom ones, and - using the top one - churned out close to 30 adult-sized chunky Shetland yarn ear-flap hats one season. If I'd had to learn to carry one strand in each hand or any other method of managing two different colours each row, I'd never have finished the first hat!

If you carry your yarn in your right hand - i.e. knit English style, throwing or flicking or levering - then perhaps these tools aren't for you. I have no idea how they might work for that style of knitting.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Don't understand the fear of catching a wedding ring.
> As these are used on the finger only to the middle joint.
> Unless you would be using it on your ring finger instead, maybe the 3rd one would turn and catch, but there would have to be enough manipulation of the finger to actually catch the pronged end Under the ring itself.
> 
> But for me, as others, I don't use them.


It's not fear to do with knitting, it started when I was 14, my cousin had a ring on, she didn't realise it was caught on a dressing gown that was over her bannister, she jumped down 2 steps and ripped her finger off, she had 2 micro surgery operations, but it could not be re attached. It goes through me thinking about it :thumbdown:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I've tried the third one, but my fingers are too fat. I've never seen the plastic one - is it at all adjustable and does anyone know where to find it?


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

dccjb said:


> It's not fear to do with knitting, it started when I was 14, my cousin had a ring on, she didn't realise it was caught on a dressing gown that was over her bannister, she jumped down 2 steps and ripped her finger off, she had 2 micro surgery operations, but it could not be re attached. It goes through me thinking about it :thumbdown:


It's for this reason (fear of it getting caught) that I don't wear rings at all when riding-either horses or my motorcycle. But I don't move fast enough when knitting to do any damage.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

These were highly recommended when I was learning double knitting. It's just not for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> These were highly recommended when I was learning double knitting. It's just not for me.


I had imagined it (the plastic one at the top) would be perfect for working my Hoover Blanket, but it didn't help at all.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've never seen the middle one and can't imagine its purpose from that photo.


Its to prevent one from having to touch that acrylic Lion Brand Homespun Yarn that is running through it (wonder what she is wearing on the thumbs and other fingers--maybe finger cotts :-o :shock: :lol: ).


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm knitting with Dippity Dots right now and have a scrape on my left index finger (caused by the yarn) where I tension the yarn. Maybe the third one would prevent that....


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I've used the 3rd one, but it didn't fit any of my fingers properly so I gave it to a friend.

But I'd try the 1st one if it were adjustable, What better way to keep the different colors from tangling. They are worn so close to the end of the finger that they would slip off easily and not get caught on a knuckle - so no fear of pulling your finger off.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> Its to prevent one from having to touch that acrylic Lion Brand Homespun Yarn that is running through it (wonder what she is wearing on the thumbs and other fingers--maybe finger cotts :-o :shock: :lol: ).


 :XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> I've used the 3rd one, but it didn't fit any of my fingers properly so I gave it to a friend.
> 
> But I'd try the 1st one if it were adjustable, What better way to keep the different colors from tangling. They are worn so close to the end of the finger that they would slip off easily and not get caught on a knuckle - so no fear of pulling your finger off.


The ones I've got like it aren't really adjustable. They're a plastic tube that has a slot on the bottom that is supposed to allow for different sized fingers. It's more a case of your finger has to fit it.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The ones I've got like it aren't really adjustable. They're a plastic tube that has a slot on the bottom that is supposed to allow for different sized fingers. It's more a case of your finger has to fit it.


I have short, fat fingers and small knuckles. No part of my body suits "one size fits all." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

dccjb said:


> There is no way I could use these gadgets. I have a fear of getting my wedding ring caught on something and ripping my finger off. So these gadgets look more like something you would use for torture to me :thumbdown:


The first one is a very soft flexible plastic that often pulls open just trying to pull up more yarn. I don't think it could rip paper.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Weird, but I am sure it does help some folks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The first one is a *very soft flexible plastic* that often pulls open just trying to pull up more yarn. I don't think it could rip paper.


Very soft _flexible_ plastic?? Really? Where are they sold or what company makes them?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you normally carry your yarn in your left hand - i.e. knit continental style - and you want to knit stranded work with two (or more, in the case of the top photo) strands, the top and bottom ones work very well. I've never seen the middle one and can't imagine its purpose from that photo.
> 
> I do not keep my finger at a distance from my needles, though I do have it sticking up much further from my crochet hook.
> 
> ...


Decoration. CYA


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Very soft _flexible_ plastic?? Really? Where are they sold or what company makes them?


http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300620/YARN-GUIDE.htm I think they are made by Clover from other site listings.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Very soft _flexible_ plastic?? Really? Where are they sold or what company makes them?


I got mine at Knit Picks and they're unusable because they're way too 'bendy' and stretched to the point of falling off my finger. Aren't they all like that?


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Where do you get these things?


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

mamagill said:


> Where do you get these things?


I found them on google when doing a search for gifts for knitters


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Not for me, either!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Since I'm a 'thrower', I don't think that any of these would work for me........especially since it seems like the only way I can get my tension the way I want it is to wrap the yarn around my middle finger. I have tried several different index wraps, over/under these three fingers, etc......and they all were just not working for me. But since I feel I'm not anywhere close to being skilled enough to do stranded work yet, I don't think I will have to worry about it any time soon. :lol:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have used the top and bottom but now must look for the middle one. It looks closer to what I have been searching for.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the first one. Do not use with every thing but is used when I knit continental. It works well.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

One of my kids gave me two like the top one, I'm pretty sure it was thrown in as a "freebie" when they bought a nice knitting bag. I tried it once, and pitched it.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd probably forget to take it off, then rub my eye or something equally stupid,and hurt myself.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gee, maybe I should try one of these gadgets as I can't keep the yarn on/over my finger when trying to knit continental. Maybe it would work!


----------



## Ginny75 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have never seen these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not for me.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I bought the fist one at a Micheal's store a few yrs ago now. I can work 4 strands with it .


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

I also have the 1st and 3rd and haven't seen the 2nd before. As with anything else, there is a little bit of a learning curve to get used to them. I like the first one for double knitting - has a little more flexibility in the fit since the ring around your finger is open and will stretch a bit. Have tried the 3rd one several times and found it is just not comfortable for me....don't know until you try and give it a little time ;-)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> Since I'm a 'thrower', I don't think that any of these would work for me........especially since it seems like the only way I can get my tension the way I want it is to wrap the yarn around my middle finger. I have tried several different index wraps, over/under these three fingers, etc......and they all were just not working for me. But since I feel I'm not anywhere close to being skilled enough to do stranded work yet, I don't think I will have to worry about it any time soon. :lol:


There's another way to carry yarn---it goes around the back of your neck, and thru a coiless safety pin and down to your hand. It worked for me after my carpal tunnel surgery, when keeping tension was an impossibility for me.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

have seen 1st one and 3rd one in books. since i don't work with any more than one color at a time(stripes), i don't know if they would work for me. if i got one for free i would try for tension,but don't like spending money for something i may not like. i bought some 'helpful' things and they were a big disappointment.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I've tried the third one, but my fingers are too fat. I've never seen the plastic one - is it at all adjustable and does anyone know where to find it?


I got mine at knit picks


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

I have the top one but could never get used to it. I think I got it through Knit Picks. I added it to get my order to the $50.00 for free shipping. It was not very expensive.



jumbleburt said:


> I've tried the third one, but my fingers are too fat. I've never seen the plastic one - is it at all adjustable and does anyone know where to find it?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the 1-st and last ones, and have used on occasion with no problems.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Does it really keep 2 strands from twisting? I hate that when I do Fair Isle


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I want one!!!! My pointer finger (tensioning finder) is so sore from running the yarn over it - and I'm using baby soft yarn. I've been putting a bandaid over the sore spot but the needle keeps poking up under it. Can one use it on the right hand?

Plus when I start the intarsia kerchief I'm planning, would be great for keeping the threads separated.

I think this is a case of "If you need it, it's great", if you don't, then you don't get one.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It does keep two strands from twisting.


----------



## Nevadamom (Oct 28, 2013)

When I was knitting for a ski cap company I was using band aid adhesive strip or white bandage tape to protect my index finger. Ah PROGRESS!


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

There was another kind with a tension control. It was helpful with the transition from the throw method to continental style knitting. I still have it but I don't use it.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I could see the third one helping with my double knitting. I am a lefty and knit english style mirrored. I would love to do it the way Amy shows at knittinghelp.com by knitting english with one yarn and continental in the other, but to do that, then I would have to learn the mirror of continental as well. Sigh. I just hold both yarns on my finger the same way they lay for the devices on 1 and 3. But, I have to often readjust the yarn in my hand, I wonder if the device would just get in the way. Might have to get one and find out!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I have the third one although I don't recall ever using it.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

These things would just get in my way and slow me down!!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've seen all these doodads and can't, for the life of me, see spending money on them. Bare fingers for me.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope.. I carry my yarn in my right hand!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Would not work for me as I am not a continental knitter.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

dccjb said:


> It's not fear to do with knitting, it started when I was 14, my cousin had a ring on, she didn't realise it was caught on a dressing gown that was over her bannister, she jumped down 2 steps and ripped her finger off, she had 2 micro surgery operations, but it could not be re attached. It goes through me thinking about it :thumbdown:


Rings can be dangerous. I half fell down a hatchway in the RN in about 1966, my ring caught on a small projection and I was left hanging on just my right middle finger, but I was strong enough to (painfully) handle it....

But what has knitting to do with this? Even if the wool does catch on a ring???

No one I know knits so fast and powerfully that they could rip off a finger!!! :lol:

It might become annoying....and my Mother used to get splitting skin or a sore on one particular finger....

To which there is a good fix, (which she never knew about!) pee (yes PEE!!) on the place where you need thick hardy skin, every time you go to the bathroom, then simply wash your hands....after a week or so you will find that area noticeably changed.

Its an old coal miners trick, they used to pee over the whole hand so that they could shovel coal for 8 hours every day of the week....and not get blisters!! 

regards

Andy


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm afraid I'd be so caught up with any of these they would
have to cut Me out of them.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm afraid I'd be so caught up with any of these they would
have to cut Me out of them.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've never tried any of them, have no trouble keeping even tension while knitting. But I might try one for crochet which I do less often and too loosely. Thanks for the photos of these gadgets!


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Any such devices would interfere and spoil the pleasure of holding yarn and knitting - not for me. Winifred


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

you are right. They don't work for people who carry yarn in right hand.l


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've never seen the middle one and can't imagine its purpose from that photo.
> 
> This is a case of don't knock it until you've tried it. I have the top and bottom ones, and - using the top one - churned out close to 30 adult-sized chunky Shetland yarn ear-flap hats one season. If I'd had to learn to carry one strand in each hand or any other method of managing two different colours each row, I'd never have finished the first hat!
> 
> If you carry your yarn in your right hand - i.e. knit English style, throwing or flicking or levering - then perhaps these tools aren't for you. I have no idea how they might work for that style of knitting.


The middle one is like the bottom one; it has two hooks/openings/keyholes for 2 strands, it's just the photo shows only one. They are silver & $$$.

I agree with everything else you said; unfortunately nothing so far has helped me with Fair Isle. We just glower at each other & go our separate ways.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I found a picture of my ring. It is Evenit Tension Ring found in Images of Evenit Tension Ring. My ring is adjustable. Top row 3rd picture. They were cheap way back in the '60s.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I've tried the third one, but my fingers are too fat. I've never seen the plastic one - is it at all adjustable and does anyone know where to find it?


http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Stranding_Guide__D80621.html

They look quite useful to me, I've developed a divot on my index finger where the yarn travels over it.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> There's another way to carry yarn---it goes around the back of your neck, and thru a coiless safety pin and down to your hand. It worked for me after my carpal tunnel surgery, when keeping tension was an impossibility for me.


Is this like Portugese knitting?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

not for me, i am doing ok without for the last 60 years


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they look like clever gadgets


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

I have enough trouble with my fingers, never mind adding a gadget in to the mix!!! LOL


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that what 'dccjb' was trying to say with her original post, was not that yarn would cut your finger off, but that she has a huge fear of rings on her finger getting caught on something and ripping her finger off.........so that fear of things around her finger was enough to make her never be able to use something like these gadgets to knit with.


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

For those of us who start to wear a groove in the index finger, a small piece of masking tape does the job!


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

The third one is often referred to as a Norwegian knitting thimble. I never saw one used but liked the idea when I learned about it for multi strand knitting. I used it with difficulty until I saw on line instructions. There is a correct way to wear it and once I understood how to use things went much smoother. I would like to see an 'original' and how it is used at some point, rather than the version shown which is like mine from Clover company. I am very curious to know if Norwegians use them, how they use them and if they are made like Clover's style.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

dccjb said:


> There is no way I could use these gadgets. I have a fear of getting my wedding ring caught on something and ripping my finger off. So these gadgets look more like something you would use for torture to me :thumbdown:


I have used the 1st & 3rd ones & find them quite useful.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure clover makes them and Hobby Lobby carries them


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I've tried the top one and after a day of knitting I finally went back to my old naked finger.

Perhaps too old to teach this dog a new trick.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

samdog13 said:


> Weird. Naked fingers for me.


Me too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have seen the first one in crafts magazines like Mary Maxim. I would never purchase one. I have knitted for over 50 years with the yarn running over my naked finger. I won't change now. I also wrap the yarn around my little finger (just one loop) for tension. Works great and my knitting is very even. Nope, those gadgets are not for me either.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

If you knit continental style using two colors of yarn, you can knit continental with one color and throw with the other color. It keeps the yarns separate and works pretty efficiently. I think I have seen this on You Tube.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

never seen them before I don't think I would like to use them either


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you normally carry your yarn in your left hand - i.e. knit continental style - and you want to knit stranded work with two (or more, in the case of the top photo) strands, the top and bottom ones work very well. I've never seen the middle one and can't imagine its purpose from that photo.
> 
> I do not keep my finger at a distance from my needles, though I do have it sticking up much further from my crochet hook.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't usually wear jewelry when I'm crafting. If I wear it when I go out, it comes off like my jacket, socks, bra when I get home. Lol :-D :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> ... Mother used to get splitting skin or a sore on one particular finger....
> 
> To which there is a good fix, (which she never knew about!) pee (yes PEE!!) on the place where you need thick hardy skin, every time you go to the bathroom, then simply wash your hands....after a week or so you will find that area noticeably changed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy, for that tip! It's not quite as easy for a woman, but do-able ... if one remembers in time. 

Now, of course, I'm curious what the science is behind the process. But I've no idea where to find the answers.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kristym said:


> Does it really keep 2 strands from twisting? I hate that when I do Fair Isle


If you are knitting in the round, the strands will twist no matter what, unless you remember to rotate the balls as you rotate the work.

What I like about the yarn guide is that it keeps the two colours in the same position - one above and one below - and speeds up the working of fair isle type patterns. At least, that's how it works for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I got mine at Knit Picks and they're unusable because they're way too 'bendy' and stretched to the point of falling off my finger. Aren't they all like that?


No. The two I have are both rigid red plastic that totally encases the fingertip with just a slot on the opposite side from the 'teeth' that separate the yarn strands. That slot is supposedly to allow some adjustment, but it doesn't have much give. In addition, because it encases the fingertip in solid plastic, the finger itself begins to sweat! For that reason alone, I'm interested in the one pictured - it's more of a ring than a thimble - less skin is covered/smothered.
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Stranding_Guide__D80621.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cathbeasle said:


> Is this like Portugese knitting?


Yes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elin said:


> If you knit continental style using two colors of yarn, you can knit continental with one color and throw with the other color. It keeps the yarns separate and works pretty efficiently. I think I have seen this on You Tube.


That only works well if you're able to control your tension with both hands. I tried it, and _my_ right hand just can't manage a strand of yarn.  It's easier for me to have both strands in my left hand - knitting forwards or backwards.

For what its worth, the first tool pictured does NO tensioning. It just holds the different strands/colours at the ready for the next time each is needed. It does that well - at least, for _me_.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> It's for this reason (fear of it getting caught) that I don't wear rings at all when riding-either horses or my motorcycle. But I don't move fast enough when knitting to do any damage.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I had the first one and used it all the time. I missed place it and would like to have another one. I haven't seen them in any catalogue or knitting shop.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I had the first one and used it all the time. I missed place it and would like to have another one. I haven't seen them in any catalogue or knitting shop.


Knitpicks: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Stranding_Guide__D80621.html


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Knitpicks: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Yarn_Stranding_Guide__D80621.html


Thanks I'll look for it on line.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've used two of the three. JoAnnes sometimes has the plastic ones as do some yarn and other craft stores. I found them useful initially until I could better control my tension, haven't used them in several years, but I found them useful when I was changing from English to continental style.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> I've used two of the three. JoAnnes sometimes has the plastic ones as do some yarn and other craft stores. I found them useful initially until I could better control my tension, haven't used them in several years, but I found them useful when I was changing from English to continental style.


A word of caution for newer knitters: Do not seek to improve your tension control with gadgets. They will never replace plain old repetition/practice, and _may_ just retard acquisition of skill.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Have to say I wouldn't depend on them, probably not best practice but I initially couldn't keep the yarn on my left finger for more than 3-4 stitches and that was driving me crazy.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Very interesting. Think I'd get tangled in those gadgets. When I do double knitting, I 'pick' with one yarn in my left hand and 'throw' with the other in my right. It works very well for me.   

Might have to try the tape idea, I often get a sore spot when knitting continental where I hold the left needle. Tape would help, I'm sure. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> ....To which there is a good fix, (which she never knew about!) pee (yes PEE!!) on the place where you need thick hardy skin, every time you go to the bathroom, then simply wash your hands....after a week or so you will find that area noticeably changed.
> 
> Its an old coal miners trick, they used to pee over the whole hand so that they could shovel coal for 8 hours every day of the week....and not get blisters!!
> regards Andy


My mother said that when we were babies, if we had nappy rash, leaving a wet nappy on for a while would fix it! Can't recall if it worked for DD when she was a baby, but I'm sure I probably tried it. :| :| :|


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have the first one, but couldn't figure out how to use it,
but now that I have it figured out, I can't find the darn
thing. You can control the tension of your yarn if you 
weave it through a couple of peg in the top, saves having
your finger have a blister from yarn constantly rubbing over
it.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

bootsy1942 said:


> For those of us who start to wear a groove in the index finger, a small piece of masking tape does the job!


Only if you are not allergic to adhesive like me.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A word of caution for newer knitters: Do not seek to improve your tension control with gadgets. They will never replace plain old repetition/practice, and _may_ just retard acquisition of skill.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I worked part-time at Target briefly and in their training session there is a video section about safety. It shows a woman employee who was reaching too far on a ladder, the ladder fell and she caught her ring on the shelf and it took her finger right off. It can happen, but I think it would have to be a particular situation. No one I ever personally knew lost a finger from a wedding ring, although you can lose a whole lot of other things when you get a wedding ring!



galaxycraft said:


> Don't understand the fear of catching a wedding ring.
> As these are used on the finger only to the middle joint.
> Unless you would be using it on your ring finger instead, maybe the 3rd one would turn and catch, but there would have to be enough manipulation of the finger to actually catch the pronged end Under the ring itself.
> 
> But for me, as others, I don't use them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> ... my Mother used to get splitting skin or a sore on one particular finger....
> 
> To which there is a good fix, (which she never knew about!) pee (yes PEE!!) on the place where you need thick hardy skin, every time you go to the bathroom, then simply wash your hands....after a week or so you will find that area noticeably changed.
> 
> ...


I haven't looked up the actual chemistry at work in your solution, but I just remembered a bit of Roman history. Back when Rome was the (imagined) center of everything and all roads lead there, abiding Roman citizens were obligated to deposit their urine in collecting basins all around the city. The urine was collected for use in the tanneries. Well, the surface layer of human skin is dead; it's leather. And urine does the same thing to it as it did to cowhides in Roman times; it tans it!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've read about the tanneries in Rome and in Great Britain. Wikipedia has an interesting article on tanning leather including the history of using urine and locating the tanneries at the edge of town. A lot of leather is from South America and I once housed an intern from Bolivia who could walk in a leather store and tell where different items had been tanned from the smell of them. They didn't smell bad, but did have distinct odors much like the new leather shoes we wore as children.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I haven't looked up the actual chemistry at work in your solution, but I just remembered a bit of Roman history. Back when Rome was the (imagined) center of everything and all roads lead there, abiding Roman citizens were obligated to deposit their urine in collecting basins all around the city. The urine was collected for use in the tanneries. Well, the surface layer of human skin is dead; it's leather. And urine does the same thing to it as it did to cowhides in Roman times; it tans it!


AHH! I think you just pointed out the reasons behind the coal miners trick!! Many thanks for sharing.
Regars
Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I haven't looked up the actual chemistry at work in your solution, but I just remembered a bit of Roman history. Back when Rome was the (imagined) center of everything and all roads lead there, abiding Roman citizens were obligated to deposit their urine in collecting basins all around the city. The urine was collected for use in the tanneries. Well, the surface layer of human skin is dead; it's leather. And urine does the same thing to it as it did to cowhides in Roman times; it tans it!


AHH! I think you just pointed out the reasons behind the coal miners trick!! Many thanks for sharing.
Regars
Andy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I've read about the tanneries in Rome and in Great Britain. Wikipedia has an interesting article on tanning leather including the history of using urine and locating the tanneries at the edge of town. A lot of leather is from South America and I once housed an intern from Bolivia who could walk in a leather store and tell where different items had been tanned from the smell of them. They didn't smell bad, but did have distinct odors much like the *new leather shoes* we wore as children.


Yes! I remember wearing leather shoes, and I remember the lovely smell of the shoe store. It's been years since I had new leather shoes - leather-topped running shoes do _not_ count. Shoes made of 100% leather and 0% "man-made" portions - I think I was about 9 the last time I had a pair of _those_!

Today's shoes are more glue and synthetics than not. Sadly, my feet are too happy in my Crocs (even my Crocs clones!) and would probably be very sore if I were to find a pair of real leather shoes my size anyway. My feet are too used to very well cushioned soles to ever be happy again in hard-soled leather shoes.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes! I remember wearing leather shoes, and I remember the lovely smell of the shoe store. It's been years since I had new leather shoes - leather-topped running shoes do _not_ count. Shoes made of 100% leather and 0% "man-made" portions - I think I was about 9 the last time I had a pair of _those_!
> 
> Today's shoes are more glue and synthetics than not. Sadly, my feet are too happy in my Crocs (even my Crocs clones!) and would probably be very sore if I were to find a pair of real leather shoes my size anyway. My feet are too used to very well cushioned soles to ever be happy again in hard-soled leather shoes.


I totally agree JJ. I remember a little neighborhood shoe store where we always got our shoes. They were measured and fit exactly. I too live in my crocs. I had a friend's son's wedding this past weekend. I was trying to find a low heel, nice shoe. Father of the groom told me "I'll bet if they made dressy crocs you would wear those." "Absolutely."


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

In roman times urine was also used in fulling woolen cloth.

Years ago a friend and I bought "high heeled" flip flops for a friend who wears them year round even in snow. They were actual flip flops with a firm rubber heel, so you knows there maybe "dress crocs" out there.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> In roman times urine was also used in fulling woolen cloth.
> 
> Years ago a friend and I bought "high heeled" flip flops for a friend who wears them year round even in snow. They were actual flip flops with a firm rubber heel, so you knows there maybe "dress crocs" out there.


Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

That was supposed to be who knows, I hate auto correct! Correct implies "make right".


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

What are they called and where can I get one?!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rderemer said:


> What are they called and where can I get one?!


Knitting thimble: http://www.google.ca/search?q=Knitting+thimble&rlz=1C1FLDB_enCA561CA561&oq=Knitting+thimble&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Knitting thimble: http://www.google.ca/search?q=Knitting+thimble&rlz=1C1FLDB_enCA561CA561&oq=Knitting+thimble&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


Thank you JJ. I just took a "Two Color Knitting" class at Vogue Knitting Live in Chicago and could not get my right hand (the smart one) to control the second color of yarn. This type of gadget would help me greatly should I decide to complete the project I started in class.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rderemer said:


> Thank you JJ. I just took a "Two Color Knitting" class at Vogue Knitting Live in Chicago and could not get my right hand (the smart one) to control the second color of yarn. This type of gadget would help me greatly should I decide to complete the project I started in class.


In theory, my right hand is my dominant hand, but it's my left hand that manages yarn or thread. I found my red hard plastic knitting thimble very useful when I was on a stranded pattern ear-flap hat knitting kick a few years ago. I have tried the two-handed method; it doesn't work for _me_.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> Never have used any- au natural for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

